# Thank You All xXx



## pheobe

Not been on here for an age but have been meaning too, so wish I had sooner. My DS is almost four and we are awaiting formal diagnosis of Autism although getting to this stage has been rough.

It's a long story and I have been feeling very isolated and down. I worry constantly for him about the future and am so sad to see him struggle in Nursery every day.

But here you all are with your own story posting about your own experiences and your fabulous kiddies.

Don't feel so alone anymore so thank you very much from the bottom of my heart you're all ace!!! xXx


----------



## mummy2o

The future can be incredible bright. My dad had autism until 11, then something switched in his head like he learnt how the world work then he just went into aspergers. He got married to my mum at 18 (they were dating since 13) and still together now. He is one of the highest paid people in his line of work, which just happened to be his special interest and lives comfortable. He also ended up having two children against his better judgement he keeps telling us, but I know he loves us really as he wouldn't keep bailing me out every time I get myself into trouble be it men or financially. He adores DS and when he and DS are together they are like two peas in a pod and I know if DS takes after him, (which we're pretty sure he does) he will end up just fine :)


----------

